# New things to come



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey what's paracord peeps just got my new book from Barnes and Noble has a lot a great ties in there I'm gonna start tryn plus I wanted to mention a web site I found called wazoo survival gear great website checkout the bracelets and diy section I know y'all will love it hit me back let me know what y'all think


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about that book.


----------

